# Wanna ride Evans? Too late...try next year



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx?OSGNAME=KUSA&IKOBJECTID=ec547360-0abe-421a-00d4-5e77b95eabff&TEMPLATEID=0c76dce6-ac1f-02d8-0047-c589c01ca7bf

actually it says you can still bike it and there won't be ANY car trafic so maybe now IS the time as long as you don't get snowed in.


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha (Aug 22, 2005)

*I can wait*

cuz I still haven't mentally recovered from the Mt. Evans Hilllclimb earlier this year. Egads! That was the singlemost brutal athletic endeavor I have ever done, including ITTs. 

Now, it might be fun to ride up Mt. Evans and be able to pile off my ride once in awhile, i.e. a pleasure ride. I'm glad to be able to say "been there, done that," but need more therapy before trying it again


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PeterD in Bugaha said:


> cuz I still haven't mentally recovered from the Mt. Evans Hilllclimb earlier this year. Egads! That was the singlemost brutal athletic endeavor I have ever done, including ITTs.
> 
> Now, it might be fun to ride up Mt. Evans and be able to pile off my ride once in awhile, i.e. a pleasure ride. I'm glad to be able to say "been there, done that," but need more therapy before trying it again


haven't raced that for some years now, but I've done it a number of times and each time by the time I reach the last switchbacks I'm wondering why the hell I did it. It is a really hard race.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*Now is the Perfect time*

Rode from Idaho Springs to Summit Lake today, it was killer except for the wind. Now is the perfect time because the road is completely closed to traffic and you don't have to pay. There were a few spots where the road was down to one lane because of the snow drifts, but otherwise the road was clear. There was some work being done about 3/4 miles up from the gate and at 2.5 miles from the gate, so just use caution as you approach those areas. With the warm weather this weekend, get out there and ride it.


----------



## ssperl (Nov 3, 2005)

Merlindog said:


> Rode from Idaho Springs to Summit Lake today, .... With the warm weather this weekend, get out there and ride it.


Did you turn around at Summit Lake because the roads weren't passable from there on up to the summit?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

PeterD in Bugaha said:


> cuz I still haven't mentally recovered from the Mt. Evans Hilllclimb earlier this year. Egads! That was the singlemost brutal athletic endeavor I have ever done, including ITTs.
> 
> Now, it might be fun to ride up Mt. Evans and be able to pile off my ride once in awhile, i.e. a pleasure ride. I'm glad to be able to say "been there, done that," but need more therapy before trying it again


Evans is a pretty rough race, but I can think of a couple of races that I think are harder. This year I was warming up next to a guy, from texas I believe, brought his entire family out, anyways, seemed to think he was a real badass, well, when I got back to the car, the person that came with me said that he had come back, and he was telling his family how he quit 5 miles from the top, 5. I thought that was pretty funny, drag your entire family all the way out here to this race, only to quit 5 miles from the top. I'm sure he'll be a little more humble next time. 

Personally, I'm counting the days until next years evans race....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FTF said:


> I thought that was pretty funny, drag your entire family all the way out here to this race, only to quit 5 miles from the top. I'm sure he'll be a little more humble next time.
> 
> Personally, I'm counting the days until next years evans race....


He musta blown...you blow above 10k feet and you're not going to recover.


----------

